# African American Skin Tone



## Puppycleosmom

Hi,

Does anyone have a good recipe for black skin tone for oil painting? I am disappointed with the murky, valueless colors I've come up with. I would appreciate any advice.

Thanks


----------



## TerryCurley

I'd mix Burnt Sienna with Gold Ochre until I get the tone I'm looking for. 

Welcome to the forum. Glad you joined.


----------



## Puppycleosmom

What a great idea! I had used yellow ochre with somewhat ok results. But using the gold ochre it gives me the warmth I was looking for. THANKS!


----------



## Susan Mulno

Don't be afraid to try some blue in cast shadow areas.


----------



## Sorin

Recipes don't work for flesh unless you want a monotone. Too many nuances. Start with a mid-range & adjust slightly into the cools & warms, shadows & highs.


----------



## Asancta

The black skin tone is sooo much fun and so easy.In fact is easier than the white one.The first thing to do when you paint someone is to take a good look...is the skin absorbing light or reflecting it.Usually the black skin reflects light creating so much great contrasts and undertones...you have the blue,the red,the yellowish,the reddish browns etc etc.What I always do is start with an undertone...and build on it.Same with afro type of hair.If you paint after a photo then make sure the photo has a great deal of contrast so will be easier for you.


----------



## Asancta

african_woman.jpg

This gorgeous photo has,as you can see a great deal of contrasts...and colors(to me is like looking at a flower vase lol).On the margins you notice the blue then the more you advance to the middle of the face the colors become more sweet and warm and you can easily notice the soft reds but in the middle where it shines there are some lights blues again. Very easy to paint actually.

Hope the photo will upload or I'll sound like a weirdo here


----------



## TerryCurley

She is Beautiful and a fantastic photo.


----------



## Puppycleosmom

Thanks Asancta, I agree with the undertones playing a big part. Glad you mentioned reflecting and absorbing light, as my subject is cast in candle light. I'm in a little over my head but I like a challenge. I can't believe the great advice has helped my painting so much. I am falling in love with the nuances, that's when I know I'm on the right track.


----------



## just

Please post some of your work.


----------



## Puppycleosmom

Sorry, I'm self taught with only a modicum of talent. I'm picking up several great tips that have immediately made my works better. Thanks for everyone's experience!


----------



## just

Everyone is self taught. A modicum more than entitles you to post your work here.


----------



## Asancta

Puppycleosmom said:


> Sorry, I'm self taught with only a modicum of talent. I'm picking up several great tips that have immediately made my works better. Thanks for everyone's experience!


Noo don't be so hard to yourself...we all started somewhere. Talent is important but in my opinion makes only the 1% of the artist's work.It's all about practice practice practice.


----------

